# general fishing nerd alert, uncle steve!



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

anyone else love "uncle steve" fishing videos on you tube?

he is almost like fishing crack to me, love watching his slow methodical approach. and his wry comic genious.

the kind of old guy i could hang with all day.

he retired not long ago and took up fishing for the first time. very fun watching him learn as he goes. highly recomended for boys and girls......................of all ages.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Am I missing sumthin?


----------



## ToothyPike (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha I watch Uncle Steve sometimes too. He reminds me of when I was a kid just fishing small creeks for anything.

"Why does uncle Steve keep casting there; what does uncle Steve see?" 

Lol I'm with ya


----------



## Fishingchick28 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol, I've watched some of his videos, and they are hilarious!! I would love to go fishing with Uncle Steve!


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

"rounded anal fin. that's a message for someone." lol.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Divers Down said:


> Am I missing sumthin?


 probably not. 
you may be looking for more then is there though.
he is just a nice guy learning about fishing and making videos of the experiance.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Does he fill his reels with gravel before every episode?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Does he fill his reels with gravel before every episode?


 no just rolls them around in the dirt everywhere he goes,lol, i keep wanting to yell at him to use a rod holder. the one where the cat fish swims off with his rod is priceless.:lol:


----------



## gonebankfishing (Sep 2, 2014)

Uncle Steve has a mental personality disorder!!! I posted one of those "at-a-boy" comments in his discussions sections and he posted my comment. I began to notice that all the posted comments were pretty much "at-a-boys"? I then began to notice that all his individual fishing episodes were blocked from comments and only his flora and insects episodes were open for comments. So I chimed in with a positive comment on one of his flora episodes and he posted it. I chimed in another positive comment in another one of his insect episodes and he replied back with some off the wall rejection of my comment and he blocked me from any more comments and removed my old comments as well. This guy really has a mental personality problem so I deleted him form my bookmark and have never watched another one of his videos.


----------



## Still Living (Sep 5, 2014)

This good old lovable Uncle Steve did this to me, I gave a few positive comments in his discussion board that were not questions for him to answer but were supporting comments to a particular episode of his. After those few comments his mind flipped out, rejected my comment and blocked me form anymore comments. This lovable person in front of a video camera is not so lovable addressing his viewers in his discussion board. Myself, I will never watch another one of his videos again, a waste of my time.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

You guys created an account just to slam ol Uncle Steve. I think you may be overly sensitive too YIKES!


----------



## gonebankfishing (Sep 2, 2014)

You are partially correct, for me when a subject or product is amiss, I search for reviews and forums on the internet to find the truth. In this case it is a subject and I needed to know if others are having the same problem on this subject and apparently there are.


----------



## Still Living (Sep 5, 2014)

I second that motion, since good old lovable Uncle Steve flipped out on me, I've spent the past couple of months researching this guy. When I ran across this forum that painted the same picture as I experienced, I had to chime in. I should have done the research before I ever watched any of his videos.


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

Gotta agree w/ hux-2 posts each and knocking others-not cool IMO...u should probably go fishing instead  5


----------



## Still Living (Sep 5, 2014)

I fish and I like eating fish, knocking others does not excuse good old lovable Uncle Steve from slamming and blocking intelligent comments from public view in his YouTube Channel discussion board. All the public viewers get to read is what a great job he is doing, a calculated deceptive practice on his part.


----------



## Still Living (Sep 5, 2014)

Good old lovable Uncle S.A.M is well educated, he has done under graduate assistant research in agronomy at a couple of Universities. This research was well documented via video in the field much like his flora episodes.
He is a throwback form the hippie era, his neocon views was not readily accepted in the peace and love movement. This is why he disguises his real name, fishes alone, invents all those secret fishing spots and calls his YouTube Channel as &#8220;adamitshelaun&#8221; a coded affiliation. Uncle Stephen is full of secrets and deception, right down to making himself appear lovable in his discussion board and this is all by his own design.


----------

